# Ricky became paralyzed .....



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Two years ago I rescued 2 Malteses from a BYB who decided she made enough money out of them and "didn't want them anymore".

So I took them, spayed and neutered them, gave them a dental cleaning that in 7 years this woman never did,
run a blood test on them to make sure they didn't have any diseases and renamed them Lucy and Ricky.

They stayed with me for a year and a half until I found a family that would give them lots of love (I already had 3 fluffs of my own)....
but this family has small children 8,9 and 13 and they are not the best behaved.



























This is Ricky Poupetta Lucy and Dolcina in the back









Here, Ricky is the only one without a bow....Dolcina to the left, Lucy to the right and Poupetta in the back



This week Ricky was all of a sudden unable to walk streight, he was arching his back as if he was in pain, in fact he was in pain,
he was screaming with pain.

I went to the Emergency Hospital with this family for support and helped pay some of the bills because they have financial difficulties .

During the week we had to see the Vet couple more times, giving Ricky injections for pain, trying to see if it will go away.

Finally yesterday the family decided to pay for x-ray after which the Vet came back saying that Ricky had disc hernia.

The Vet said they must send Ricky for MRI since it's very serious. 
Well they do not have Pet insurance and cannot afford such expense.

I just spoke to the family and they say that Ricky is now totally paralyzed.:smcry::smcry:

I say there is no other solution but to put him to sleep tomorrow.:crying:
The family and the kids are devastated, they see Ricky laying down almost lethargic. 

I think that the kids handled him roughly and caused the disc hernia, or do you think that this condition could be age related? 

He will be 9 years old on April 11th.

It breaks my heart to lose him, he is such an adorable fluff, so devoted, so cute, always was bouncing like a little bunny, full of life and now this.:smcry::smcry::smcry:


----------



## ella114 (Apr 1, 2012)

You are so kind to not only foster and care for 2 dogs for a year and half--but then to still be an active part of their life (and helping financially). What an angel!

I am sorry to hear about Ricky. I'm sure it is difficult putting a foster dog in a home where you think some abuse (obviously unintentional) may have caused his pain.

You and Ricky will be in my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

How tragic for poor Ricky and all involved. Are there no organisations that can help pets in this situation? This poor little man...... my heart goes out to him. xx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My heart is heavy Sammie. You have been through so much grief and you have so much love to share----I don't even know you but I think I truly love you. I wish you were my sister! Can I foster or adopt YOU?
I am w/you in my thoughts and prayers and would love to meet you one day---I just think I will make that a priority. . . hopefully soon.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sandi, can we share her in sisterhood? She may just be one of the most loving and compassionate women I have ever known. 

I am SO very sorry for all of you and especially for the beautiful fluff. Hugs and lifting up a prayer. ♥


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh Sammie I can not believe that you are going through this. Your plate is full but you still find room to keep giving. I am so sorry you are being challenged again. Did the vet try steroids to see if it would decrease the inflammation around the injured disk? Just a thought...that's what we do for humans?????
Thoughts and prayers are with you, Ricky and his family.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear heavens Sammy, oh how I hope the paralysis is only temporary. Praying for the little darling.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oy, how very, very sad Sammy!! And as other's have said in previous posts, you certainly have had so much on your plate recently. What you described happened to one of our neighbor's little Shi Touz (sp) and they were able to fit her with "wheels" on her hind legs so that she could move. That of course was a costly issue for them, but their little Isabella did live for several years. My prayers will continue for all who are involved with this little Fluff.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sammy - I am so very sorry for you and for this family. It's possible this is age related, a result of poor treatment during his early life, or an injury - you may never know for sure which it is.

My prayers are with this family as they make this most difficult decision.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Poor Ricky. And poor you Sammy. Things have got to better for you you've had your share of troubles! Praying for that sweet Ricky.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Will keep this precious boy in my prayers, Sammy. 

Love and hugs to you,


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry for your situation......these things are so terribly sad and difficult to deal with. Keeping you and Ricky in my prayers.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

ella114 said:


> You and Ricky will be in my thoughts


:ThankYou: Emily

This morning I called the Family, it's almost 9am here in CA and they barely answered the phone, so I couldn't talk to them to see what's going on.





BeautyBoy said:


> How tragic for poor Ricky and all involved. Are there no organisations that can help pets in this situation? This poor little man...... my heart goes out to him. xx


I'm sure, Brenda, that there are organizations that would take him, but I think they would have to surrender him???:huh: 




edelweiss said:


> . I wish you were my sister! Can I foster or adopt YOU?
> I am w/you in my thoughts and prayers and would love to meet you one day---I just think I will make that a priority. . . hopefully soon.


Sandi, you managed to make me smile this morning, and yes, I would love to meet you when you come from Greece
and we can talk Greek and that will be "Greek" to everybody else :HistericalSmiley:




Summergirl73 said:


> Sandi, can we share her in sisterhood? She may just be one of the most loving and compassionate women I have ever known.
> 
> I am SO very sorry for all of you and especially for the beautiful fluff. Hugs and lifting up a prayer. ♥


:heart:Yes Bridget, I would love to have you sisters I didn't know I had:heart:





TLR said:


> Did the vet try steroids to see if it would decrease the inflammation around the injured....
> Thoughts and prayers are with you, Ricky and his family.


Good point Tracey: we did try Prednisone among other pain medications and injections to relieve the pain, but he is now in an irreversible condition:smcry:





allheart said:


> Oh dear heavens Sammy, oh how I hope the paralysis is only temporary. Praying for the little darling.


You know Christine, I had a bad dream last night::huh: I was wearing all black and was surrounded by friends. I think the black is indicative that it's the end....
and the people are... all of you my friends on SM.





Snuggle's Mom said:


> My prayers will continue for all who are involved with this little Fluff.


It's going to be a very sad day today:crying:




maggieh said:


> My prayers are with this family as they make this most difficult decision.





Furbabies mom said:


> Poor Ricky. sweet Ricky.


Yes, we need all the prayers :ThankYou: Maggie and Deborah and all of you who are there to lift me from the ground.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Prayers for you!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :grouphug:
It may not be possible to say if the kids were too rough or just what happened. Some people I know had a tragic accident with a small terrier-type dog when they were grooming it, something they had done many times before. One person was holding it and the other was using the clippers, and the dog wiggled just the wrong way and injured its spinal cord. 

I have a K9 Cart I got when Spunky injured his knees, but I only used it a couple of times because my yard was too rough for it to travel over very well. If you think it would help Ricky, let me know. You can send me a private message if you like. Spunky was a larger boy, maybe 8 to 10 pounds.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sammy, the very same thing happened to my son's Australian Cattledog last year. Couldn't pinpoint any occurance that caused it. He was very agile, could jump in and out of the truck but suddenly, he couldn't. 
My son worked with him for months, trying to give him the chance to recover even tho the vet didn't give him much of a chance. He finally had to let him go. It was very sad.

No telling what caused this to happen, the kids might not have hurt him at all, just happened. It's very sad, I'm so sorry.

My own Truffles, a Maltese, had a slipped disc and nothing could be done for her, she eventually couldn't walk either. She never jumped up/down on anything, it just happened.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Sammy:

We are praying for Ricky, you and his family! 

Hugs,
Brenda


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Sammy, i'm so sorry to hear about Ricky...you've been through so much lately. It's wonderful that you have been in constant contact with the family and have even helped with the vet bills. I too am hoping that it's a temporary thing. My heart just breaks for you and the family. :grouphug:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

*We had to let Ricky go ..4/11/2003-4/1/2012*

When tomorrow starts without me,
And I'm not there to see;
The sun will rise and find your eyes
All filled with tears for me.

I wish so much you wouldn't cry
The way you did today,
Remembering how I'd lay my head
In your lap that special way.

I know how much you love me,
As much as I love you,
And each time that you think of me,
I know you'll miss me too.

But when tomorrow starts without me.
Please try to understand,
That an angel came and called my name
And petted me with her hand.

She said my place was ready,
In Heaven far above,
And that I'd have to leave behind
All those I dearly love.

But, as I turned to heel away,
A tear fell from my eye,
For all my life I never thought
That I would have to die.

I had so much to live for,
So many sits and downs to do,
It seemed almost impossible,
That I was leaving you.

I thought about our lives together,
I know you must be sad,
I thought of all the love we shared,
And all the fun we had.

Remember how I'd nudge your hand,
And poke you with my nose?
The frisbee I would gladly chase,
The bad guy, I'd "bark and hold".

If I could relive yesterday,
Just even for awhile,
I'd wag my tail and kiss you,
Just so I could see you smile.

But, then I fully realized,
That this could never be;
For emptiness and memories
Will take the place of me.

And when I thought of treats and toys,
I might miss come tomorrow,
I thought of you and when I did,
My dog-heart filled with sorrow.

But then I walked through Heaven's gate,
And felt so much at home;
As God looked down and smiled at me,
From His beautiful golden throne.

He said, "This is eternity,
And now we welcome you,
Today your life on earth is past,
But here it starts anew.

I promise no tomorrow,
But today will always last;
For you see, each days's the same day,
There's no longing for the past.

Now you have been so faithful,
So trusting, loyal and true;
Though there were times you did things,
You knew you shouldn't do.

But good dogs are forgiven,
And now at last you're free;
So won't you sit here by my side,
And wait right here with me?"

So when tomorrow starts without me,
Don't think we're far apart.
For every time you think of me,
I'm right there, in your heart.:heart:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry.


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So very sorry.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Sammy, I am so sorry to hear this. What a horrible thing to happen! My prayers are with you and poor little Ricky.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm new here, but so sorry for your loss. My new little dog's name is Lucy and I had thought if I ever got her a little brother I would name him Ricky. Your poem made me cry--for your loss, and with the memories of my 2 little dogs that I lost last year. Thank you for giving Ricky a wonderful life--he deserved to be rescued.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dearest Sammy -- you've had to shed way too many tears lately.:crying: I'm so sorry about Ricky but I have a feeling nothing could have really helped him get past the paralysis. He's now in heaven, learning the ropes, and playing with them, with Dolcina. You and his new family gave him love and life after coming from his BYB and he knew how special that was. I love the poem. I just wish we could take some of your pain away, dear friend.:grouphug: RIP, Ricky. :wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry it came to this.....it makes me remember a year ago letting my precious baby go after 11 1/2 years. It's so painful and not easy to deal with....my heart breaks for you and the family that had to let him go. SORRY.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:smcry:I'm so very sorry, Sammy


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

:crying 2::crying 2: Oh Sammy.... When it rains, it pours, huh... Bless your heart and know that ricky is at the rainbow bridge running free... :hug:


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear about Ricky. God love him. I am so sorry for your loss, and my thoughts are with you and his family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammie, I know this isn't a consolation, but I truly believe you have shed enough tears :crying::crying: to become a grief counselor for bereaved humans who have lost fur-babies! You seem to express the depth of the loss and still give hope at the same time---a true gift!

It is a high price to pay for this "gifting." :ThankYou:

Please let this family know that they will be in my thoughts/prayers, as will you. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:smcry: RIP dear Ricky, I am so so so sorry.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sammy, i'm so sorry about Ricky. :crying: RIP Sweet Ricky


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Sammy, I'm so sorry for you loss, but Ricky's life was made better by you! I like to think that Ricky is now playing with my little Shayna at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Sammie, I know this isn't a consolation, but I truly believe you have shed enough tears :crying::crying: to become a grief counselor for bereaved humans who have lost fur-babies!





You know Sandie, I think you are right: in these last 30 days I have shed so many tears, like that poem that says....



"If tear :smcry: could build s stairway
And heartaches make a lane
I'd walk the path to Heaven
and bring THEM back again.....



I feel like indeed, I CAN probably be a grief counselorB)

Yesterday, after we put Ricky to sleep, I was in constant phone calls with the Family and wanted to know how the kids were managing without Ricky and how the other fluff, Lucy, was reacting to the loss.

Obviously, she knew that her companion of 9 years was gone. They told me that she was exceptionally quiet and sad.

I told the family to put the blanket of Ricky next to her so that she can smell his essence.

The kids want a replacement for Ricky but the father of the Family is resisting bringing another dog because of the financial burden.

Ricky was a very loving furbaby, was always bouncing:happy: like a little rabbit, he was so inquisitive.

I have such fun memories of him taking little toys and throwing them around the room.

After finding them a good home, I wanted to keep in touch with Ricky and Lucy, 
so almost every weekend I would visit the Family and I would take them for a short walk with my furbabies.

Lucy most of the time refused to walk, so she would stay at home, but Ricky was so excited to walk with Dolcina and Poupetta.........

Again, what would I do without all your support? I would be more of a wreck than I am!:ThankYou: to all of you, just seeing the pictures of your furbabies, always lift my spirit.



Tomorrow it will be 30 day since Dolcina was gone and has now welcomed Ricky to Heaven:innocent:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sweet Sammy...my heart breaks for you again. You made sure Ricky knew what love was. I'm so sorry for this tragic loss. Rest peacefully and play freely Ricky. Sending healing prayers.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Sammy, I just read this very sad news and read the beautiful but sad poem from yesterday. And yes, you have been through so much during the past few months and I feel so bad for you. At least Ricky is not suffering anymore and I hope that you and Ricky's family find consolation in knowing that Ricky is now free from all of his pain. and suffering.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry Sammie :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou:To all well wishers


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sammy, I am so sorry about little Ricky. He sounded like such a love. You have been through so much lately. I pray this is the end of all the heartache and bright skies are ahead. You deserve to feel happy. Sending hugs to you my friend!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sammy, I am so so sorry I have missed so many of your posts and threads. But, please know my heart and prayers have been with you all along. Bless your heart for all you have had to endure ... and, still do. Sending you love and hugs.


----------

